# Mosquitos



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

_The English word Mosquito comes from the Spanish, meaning 'Small Fly'. Not a lot of people know that but it's obvious when you think about it!:eyebrows:_

I predict that this year is going to be a Humdinger for Mosquitoes. We've been out in the field all day today and I have to say I have never seen so many Mosquito Larvae in my life. Every pool and puddle has got them in and they are lively. Stock up on Antisthan those of you who, if you are like my OH, are meals on wheels to the little blighters. I think we are in for a Buzzy summer! 

A tip I read recently if you are sitting out after dark is to put the pool lights on, evidently it attracts them away from you to the pool...worth a try.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> _The English word Mosquito comes from the Spanish, meaning 'Small Fly'. Not a lot of people know that but it's obvious when you think about it!:eyebrows:_
> 
> I predict that this year is going to be a Humdinger for Mosquitoes. We've been out in the field all day today and I have to say I have never seen so many Mosquito Larvae in my life. Every pool and puddle has got them in and they are lively. Stock up on Antisthan those of you who, if you are like my OH, are meals on wheels to the little blighters. I think we are in for a Buzzy summer!
> 
> A tip I read recently if you are sitting out after dark is to put the pool lights on, evidently it attracts them away from you to the pool...worth a try.



Oh good!! I'm a "meals on wheels" for them too!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh good!! I'm a "meals on wheels" for them too!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Someone recommended taking garlic supplements to repel them. Don't know if it works, but I'm going to give it a go!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Someone recommended taking garlic supplements to repel them. Don't know if it works, but I'm going to give it a go!


I've heard that too - we ate an awful lot of it last year and I'm not sure if it worked or not. Half the trouble is not so much getting bitten, its hearing the wretched things, whining and knowing that they may land on you any minute. Last year I had a couple of citronella candles, some spray and geraniums (apparently they dont like geraniums??!!?) and of course garlic breath!!!!!! and they still were whining around!!??? I didnt get bitten very much tho??!?

Jo xxx


----------

